# Betta and gourami



## steviepc7

Guys,

I have a few gold gourami's i believe all female. I want a betta. would I be able to put a male in with femail gold gouramis or would i only be able to put a female betta in with em?


----------



## NeonShark666

The Gold Gourami (a phase of the Blue) is one of the more agressive Gouramis. I think a female Betta would be OK, so long as you have some floating plants in her tank where she can hide. Male Bettas have such long fins that they can't easily escape a fin nipper so add them with caution to your Golds. Usually Golds are much more interested in chasing each other than some other species.


----------



## Skybox

I've been looking for Female Gouramis for my two male. How can you tell the different?
I have Two male betta with gouramis and had no problem as well.


----------



## NeonShark666

Female Gold and Blue Gouramis are fatter and a little shorter in length than the male. Also, the male has a longer dorsal fin than the female. I'm sure that once a female entered you tank the males would do some kind of pre-spawning dance in front of her.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic

interesting... I've always heard to NEVER put a male Betta in with ANY Gourami...

I'd love to put a male Betta in my 30 gallon planted, but the two male Dwarf Gourami's make me hesitate to do so...


----------



## majerah1

Ive done it,with Baaaaaaad end results Everything was ok for a few months then the gouramis got snippy and the betta and gourami tore each other up.


----------



## Skybox

There's only one way to find out. Give it a try and if they don't work out, Move them out. 
Life is all about trying new things, IMHO.


----------



## Flare

Bettas and gourami's do not do well together at all. I wouldn't recommend even trying it, one of you fish will probably get seriously injured. If you want a betta I would suggest buying a seperate 2.5-5 gallon tank for him, he'll be much happier that way anyway


----------

